# New Khandi pics



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, not new, exactly, but new to here.
She's about three days old here, I just never got around to uploading them onto the computer. 

Today I'll go out and actually get some updated pictures of her and share them. 

Using a blankie!










This picture I thought looked hilarious so I had to share!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I like this one cause you can see her little milk dribbles. 





































Giving mom a hug.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> What a cutie!


Thanks!
She's my little sweetie.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Are you gonna keep her? She should be a looker when grow up.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I LOVE the last picture of her. She has such a dished little face! Love it. She is such a little cutie, but yes you need some updated pictures of her!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I love the pics with the blanket, I even dragged my mum over to have a giggle too! 

She is such a sweetie!


----------



## majikhands (Aug 17, 2008)

absolutely precious!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Are you gonna keep her? She should be a looker when grow up.


Oh, yes. I may just try my hand at showing her halter next year if she develops into it, then performance after.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I LOVE the last picture of her. She has such a dished little face! Love it. She is such a little cutie, but yes you need some updated pictures of her!


Well, I ATTEMPTED to get a few shots of her today, but little miss Roxy seen to it that that ended quick!
I managed to get a few but they didn't turn out so well.
I'll be posting some pics of the mares in a bit with a few of her there too. 
I'll have Roxy's story in there too. Little brat. LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Pinto Pony said:


> I love the pics with the blanket, I even dragged my mum over to have a giggle too!
> 
> She is such a sweetie!


Oh, I laughed when I took those!
Poor Rythm (mom) was looking at her all funny trying to figure out if that was actually still her baby or not! LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

majikhands said:


> absolutely precious!


Thank you!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

he so so cute!!!
i might have to steal him!!
dont be surprised when you find a missing colt in your barn


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Salty_alydaR said:


> he so so cute!!!
> i might have to steal him!!
> dont be surprised when you find a missing colt in your barn


LOL
Her!

And no stealy... she's ALL mine. :twisted: LOL!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

oh sorry!!  

then dont be surprised when theres a missing filly in your barn


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

OMG she is gorgeous!! XD


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

omgpink said:


> OMG she is gorgeous!! XD


Thank you!


----------



## virginia_gurl (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, those are some wonderful photos of the foal. So sweet.


----------



## Must Be Dreaming (Aug 20, 2008)

Awww...i love little babies.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Salty_alydaR said:


> oh sorry!!
> 
> then dont be surprised when theres a missing filly in your barn


LOL
No worries! 

Just leave a check for a million and I'll let her go. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

virginia_gurl said:


> Wow, those are some wonderful photos of the foal. So sweet.


Thank you!


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Absolutely too adorable for words!
Makes me look forward to the day where I am equine knowledgable enough to raise a young one for myself!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Must Be Dreaming said:


> Awww...i love little babies.


They are too cute to resist, aren't they?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

melinda27858 said:


> Absolutely too adorable for words!
> Makes me look forward to the day where I am equine knowledgable enough to raise a young one for myself!


Thank you!
At least you are responsible about it!
There is nothing like raising a foal... all the hardwork and all the joys!


----------

